# Gallery



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello everyone quick question, in my gallery I have multiple download folders. Is there a way to get them all into one? 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you have seperate download folders on your sd card? If you combine them on the sd card they should combine in the gallery.


----------

